# manual solution of machine design text book for KHURMI and GUPTA



## يونس فاخر (8 يناير 2011)

اليكم اعزائي طلبة كليات الهندسة حلول الفصول الرابع والخامس والسادس والعاشر والحادي عشر من كتاب 
Machine Design Text Book
للمؤلفين 
KHURMI & GUPTA
محلولة من قبلي هدية لطلبة الكليات الهندسية - الميكانيك 
لاتنسوني من صالح دعائكم 
الحلول على الرابط التالي :

http://www.mediafire.com/?h0blfmohme33txp​


----------



## سوبر عراقي (9 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي العزيز يونس فاخر على الجهد المتميز ولكي اكون اكثر وضوحا انت الاول في الانترنيت الذي قام بتنزيل هذه الحلول لهذا الكتاب 
جزيل الشكر لك ونرجو منك بقية حلول الفصول ولا سيما الثالث عشر والرابع عشر والسابع


----------



## يونس فاخر (10 يناير 2011)

اخي سوبر عراقي العزيز
شكرا لردك الجميل ، صحيح انا بحثت عن حلول هذا الكتاب في النت فلم اجد اي شيء ، لذا قررت حلها بنفسي لحاجة طلابنا اليها ، وفي القريب العاجل سأكمل بعضا من حلول الفصول الاخرى وخاصة المطلوبة من قبل حضرتك 
تقبل ودي وتقديري


----------



## سوبر عراقي (10 يناير 2011)

ما شاء الله عليك اخي العزيز ان شاء الله ربي يديم عليك المعرفة والعلم 
واشكرك اخي جزيل الشكر على سعة صدرك لي ولطلباتي وان كان فيها نوعا من التكرار لقرب موعد الامتحانات وتوتر الجو الدراسي


----------



## يونس فاخر (22 يناير 2011)

مشكور ......................... .....................مشكو ر............
....مشكور... ......مشكور.............. .........مشكور.........مشكور.....
..مشكور..... ..........مشكور.......... .....مشكور............... مشكور.....
..مشكور..... ....................مشكور ......................... .....مشكور.....
....مشكور... ......................... ......................... .....مشكور.......
......مشكور. .................................................. ...مشكور.....
.........مشكور....................... ......................... مشكور.......
............ مشكور.................... ....................مشكور ......
............ ...مشكور................. ................مشكور.... ....
............ ......مشكور.............. ............مشكور........ 
............ .........مشكور........... .......مشكور...........
............ ............مشكور.......مشكور................
............ ....................مشكور .......................


----------



## برهم السيد (22 يناير 2011)

الف شكر لك اخي الكريم


----------



## يونس فاخر (23 يناير 2011)

الاخ برهم السيد اشكر لك اهتمامك ومرورك الطيب


----------



## Godfathr (17 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## روح صداقه (19 مارس 2011)

محتاجه ضروري اذا ممكن تساعدواني ] أخواني بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييزMachine.Design third edition.Solution.Manual


----------



## rafidalashor (28 مارس 2011)

thank u so much


----------



## Alaa Slama (31 مارس 2011)

Very good Job


----------



## صفدي (12 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محبوب الريال (9 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
ونرجو منك اكمال حلول بقية الفصول لكوني بحاجة ماسة لهذه الحلول


----------



## اسحاق عمان (10 ديسمبر 2013)

شكر لك اخي الكريم


----------



## reem saeed (12 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا افادني جدا


----------



## enp_meca (14 نوفمبر 2014)

Baraka ALLAH wa a3la kaderaka


----------



## محمد 145 (14 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم​


----------

